# Smith and Wesson 1911 Model SW1911 Pistol



## ya0 (Jul 10, 2008)

i don't know how to post pictures but heres a link "http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?catalogId=11101&storeId=10001&productId=14718&langId=-1&parent_category_rn=15709&isFirearm=Y" anyone know where i can get one for a cheaper price...or perhaps a used one?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Gun shows are the cheapest price in my area. I got my S&W at Orlando show 2yrs ago for about $160 under list.:smt1099


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

ya0 said:


> i don't know how to post pictures but heres a link "http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?catalogId=11101&storeId=10001&productId=14718&langId=-1&parent_category_rn=15709&isFirearm=Y" anyone know where i can get one for a cheaper price...or perhaps a used one?


The link doesn't work...


----------



## ya0 (Jul 10, 2008)

try this one [ http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...d=10001&productId=14718&langId=-1&isFirearm=Y ]


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I am sure glad my wife got hers about four years ago for $600.:mrgreen: I can tell you one thing about her gun and that is it has never failed to fire and it has shot nothing but reloads for years now.:smt023


----------



## ya0 (Jul 10, 2008)

thats a nice piece you got there! for 600?? your wife got a deal!! i wish i could find a 45mm for that price


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I see those go around 600.00 to 650.00 a lot around here I haven't got one yet but it might happen..lol..Many times I come out of a gun store with something different than what I was thinking about going in:mrgreen:

I've not shot the Smith a lot but have shot one some. It seemed to be a pretty nice 1911 pistol.


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

DevilsJohnson said:


> I see those go around 600.00 to 650.00 a lot around here I haven't got one yet but it might happen..lol..Many times I come out of a gun store with something different than what I was thinking about going in:mrgreen:


No kidding. A S&W 1911 has been "next" on my list for quite some time now, but its hard to save up the money for one when i keep leaving gun shows with AR-15s, Ruger revolvers, and the new Kel-Tec i just ordered :smt076


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

ya0 said:


> thats a nice piece you got there! for 600?? your wife got a deal!! i wish i could find a 45mm for that price


A 45mm???? Wow... That's gotta kick like a mule... and expensive too...

LOL

JW


----------



## ya0 (Jul 10, 2008)

I shot a colt 45 before and it was pretty smooth....not sure on how the 1911 s&w feels since i never shot one yet....to the owners out there how good is the handling?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

S&W 1911's are as accurate as any other production pistol in it's class. The 1911 design has more of a push than a snap of say a .40cal. The .45acp is a low preasure round that is a pleasure to shoot. Most ladies love them after they shoot them. It's all my wife owns now and she wouldn't have it any other way. She has a 3" Kimber CDP Ultra for carry and a 5" S&W for home and the range. :smt023


----------



## ya0 (Jul 10, 2008)

thumbs up to wifey!


----------

